# Fire Emblem Fan club



## Lupine Volt (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I decided to make this club. Fire Emblem is one of Nintendos best series, with great characters, storylines, and such. Now, there's a place to discuss favorites, least favorites, and such, in terms of games, characters, classes...Your choice



Members: 

Animorph
Reventhas
Coughsalot
turbler
Saiku
Dewgoneru


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 1, 2008)

This, I must join.


----------



## coughsalot (Sep 1, 2008)

I will join


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 3, 2008)

...Why did you edit the post... coughsalot? It was funny...:(


----------



## Lupine Volt (Sep 4, 2008)

Both of you have been added to the members list...now, we need discussion. Our suggested topics are...

Lucius-Wait, that's a dude?
Ilyana- Adorable garbage disposal
Fire Emblem DS- Sacrifices so soon?
and, of course, any fan art or funny things anyone finds online.


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 5, 2008)

Fan art, eh...? Well, I have some mugs... they aren't especially _good_ ones, but...





A mug for an RP character, I made recently.


----------



## turbler (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll join!

Yay for adorable garbage bin!


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 11, 2008)

From my PoD experience(I can't play RD...), Soren is better... so I never had a reason to use Ilyana. I would've used her... but I didn't need any more than one magic user(two actually, counting Rhys). For Lucius... his name is a good indicator, though I'm not sure what I though at first(_that's_ been awhile).


----------



## Lupine Volt (Sep 11, 2008)

Personally, I make room for both of them in my teams. Ike, Soren, Ilyana, Mia, Zihark, Nephenee, Rolf, Oscar, Boyd, Mist, Rhys, Marcia, Leth and Jill usually make up my team. 

As for Lucius...well, my first thoughts were that Colette from Tales of Symphonia had snuck into the game...It doesn't help when you look at his official artwork. Seriously They could be related.


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 11, 2008)

I used... Ike, Soren, Rhys and Jill for most of my last play, while Stefan defended the rest of my team while they sat around for support conversations, and Reyson flew around making things easier. I think I used Mia and Astrid for awhile, but they eventually became benchwarmers.


----------



## coughsalot (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice to finally see some appreciation of that joke. I mainly get flamed everywhere else I post it.


----------



## Saiku (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll join i love fire emblem


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 19, 2008)

Lyn! How? I thought you got married to Eliwood himself! Did he lose his memory? Is that why you're mad? Tell me!!! D:


----------



## turbler (Sep 21, 2008)

Animorph said:


> Personally, I make room for both of them in my teams. Ike, Soren, Ilyana, Mia, Zihark, Nephenee, Rolf, Oscar, Boyd, Mist, Rhys, Marcia, Leth and Jill usually make up my team.


YOU DON"T USE SHINON!!! HEATHEN! My shinon hasn't taken damage since I've gotten him and he can kill anything with iron bow 80 % of the time and killer 100% of the time. But seriously, why no Shinon... He's awesome!
Oh and I can't wait for FE11, It's AWESOMER!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, considering that Shinon falls behind a well trained Rolf for storyline reasons, I never really used him. That, and he's a jerk. *Path of Radiance Wise*

Radiant Dawn Wise, I use him. In Radiant Dawn, it's understandably harder to keep my dream team together...with the entire "And now for something completely different" every few chapters.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 22, 2008)

joinjoinjoin

marthmarthmarth


----------



## Lupine Volt (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah, Marth...beloved by American Yaoi fangirls everywhere...

I can't wait to finally get my hands on legitimate backstory for Marth. All I know is that he has an older sister, he's a prince, and his kingdom...well, you can guess.


----------



## turbler (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Animorph 2 things:
1: the RPG is re-dead
2: in RD level1-3 can you recruit kurth(naga) 'cause I know it's him behind that cloak and he'd be a great addition!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 14, 2008)

No...you can't. Just have him and Aimee stand in a corner while the rest of you escape.


----------



## turbler (Oct 16, 2008)

curses! I wanted to get him early... ah well oh and I'm on my 2nd playthrough of RD cause it's too addictive... lol


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 16, 2008)

Yah. The best part of it, though, is this fact: My favorite character can be available in more chapters than any of the lords. ILYANA! WHOO! 

ON another note, if I keep straight A's going, I can get Sacred Stones off of Amazon.


----------



## turbler (Oct 25, 2008)

what system is SS for? And will you re-revive the RPG please!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 26, 2008)

...I think the RPG is, sadly, dead...due to the fact only two people responded, I really dont' think it would have kept going on with three people actively playing. 

...ON a happier note, Sacred Stones is for the Gameboy Advanced. It's also pretty unique. You can actually fight monsters, there are optional stages to unlock more characters, and there are branched promotions. *Can't wait to order it off Amazon for 8.63 plus tax*


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd like to join, yay! I love Fire Emblem.

The Sacred Stones is for GBA, but of course it can be on any further systems except DSi.


----------



## Erif (Nov 11, 2008)

Just my advice, don't get Sacred Stones. It's extremely easy, and it gets boring after awhile. The story is nice, but it doesn't touch FE7-10.

Oh, I might join this if I'm allowed to join more than one clan.


----------

